# Fall Creek Railroad Structures - a public thanks



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', All - thus is just a public plaudit for Ralph of Fall Creek Railroad Structures down there in the state of which we do not speak.










He not only advose me, but shipped me a replacement battery and self-contained charger unit for the now-defunct Sierra Soundtraxx system in my sparkie AccuCraft K-27 without ever having dealt with me before - before I had set up payment.










It took less than FOUR days to me yUK.


THAT, gentlemen, is real service.


Thanks, Ralph.










tac
www.ovgrs.org


PS - since, for some reason, I can't find a website, here is his address -


Fall Creek RR Structures
PO Box 191636
Sacramento, CA 95819
USA


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Darn after hearing this... He will be up there so High off the ground it will take a month before I'll be able to talk to him now at our get-together train runs.... hahahhaha *
E- mail..... [email protected] 

*But ya... He a pretty good guy tho. *


----------

